# aviary advice please



## lunarlikes (Jan 13, 2010)

am really interested in building an avary for the summer. Have a love of birds but only ever kept a cockateil.

Does anyone have some advice on what types of birds to keep together. Am only wanting between 4 and 6. What types of problems im likely to come across and just any other advice or experiences people of had. 

Muchos thankos 
:thumbup:


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

What sort of thing do you want to keep


----------



## lunarlikes (Jan 13, 2010)

I like the idea of parakeets but understand you cant keep these with cockateils or budgies, im not looking at budgies.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Some people mix them, I wouldn't. Two or three pairs of one of the communial species would be a nice introduction to bird keping I would decide on which you want after considering the noise factor and then ask more specific questions re. aviary size and design, wire gauge ect.


----------



## lunarlikes (Jan 13, 2010)

I think the parakeets are the ones im looking at. They're not as noisy as cockateils and budgies from what ive read??? its going to be in place of the shed so an area of approx 6ftx 4ft ish obviously can go bigger if need be. Do you think this will be enough size and can you recommend a good type of parakeet to begin with?


----------



## Freebird (Sep 12, 2008)

I'm confused? What sort of parakeets do you have in mind? Cockatiels and budgies are all from the parakeet family 

What size will the inside part of your aviary be?

If you are not planning on breeding and putting up nest boxes, there are quite a few species that will get along together. If you plan to breed then many species should be kept separately, even one pair to an aviary in many cases.

As the flight isn't very big, I would not recommend anything larger than a cockatiel sized bird.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Have a look around the internet and decide what you are interested in, most are going to be as noisy or more noisy than cockatiels, some can be kept in breeding groups and some need to be kept in single pairs. As allready said for anything more than a single pair of cockatiels you are going to have to go bigger with the aviary.


----------



## Honeybunny1984 (Jan 21, 2010)

i think Bourke parakeet are reasonably quiet birds and can be kept together, and rosa Bourkes are pink


----------



## lunarlikes (Jan 13, 2010)

Hi there thankyou for all your advice. 

We can go bigger with the aviary, to 7ft inside area. and am against overcrowding so will only go for a couple of birds of rosella, or prince of wales parakeets. Will have a look at the bourke parakeets. 

Am definately not looking to breed. Would just love to have a couple of birds really. I am all up for research but was at a loss for different types of birds that you can keep in avairys that werent budgies or finches.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

There is some good info on the parrot society pages about


----------



## lunarlikes (Jan 13, 2010)

thankyou will have a look.

been researching the bourke's parakeets. They sound absolutley ideal. What beautiful little birds! Am looking at where to place my avairy. We have one area which in the summer catches all afternoon sun. And another which is quite sheltered but could have a patch in the roof for the sun to come through mid morning.afternoon.

What sort of positioning is best?


----------



## DUSTY (Oct 14, 2008)

Bourkes are fantastic little birds and the Rosa as you said a beautiful pink.

One of my cock birds is presently feeding the kakariki hen who is sitting on eggs! I'm confused but they're really happy!

They are really quiet, but at night twitter gently after all other birds have gone to roost.

Mine sit outside in the flight, the others have roosted and the bourkes have a great time flying about and twittering for about half hour in the dusk.

It's lovely to watch if you're sitting out onn a warm evening.

I've had my flights in various positions but the birds like some sun to sunbathe as long as they can move away from it when they've had enough.

If you can place your aviary so it also gets some winter sun they'll appreciate it, you'll find they go on the perch that catches the warmth. 

They do well with finches such as zebras and Bengalese -- the Bengalese especially are quiet and funny to watch.


----------



## Honeybunny1984 (Jan 21, 2010)

is it rosa or rosy im not sure which to say i always said rosa but i notice lots of people call them rosy know, confused.com LOL i have always wanted to get a pair of these beauties but was told they can be a bit noisy in the evening is this really not the case at all


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

It's rosa................................


----------



## Freebird (Sep 12, 2008)

Hi,

I would recommend against prince of wales parakeets as they really need longer flights due to their size.

Other birds to look at which haven't been mentioned are Kakariki's and Lineolated parakeets, both species can be mixed with others as long as you don't plan to put next boxes in.


----------



## lunarlikes (Jan 13, 2010)

Thankyou DUSTY. We've got a great spot in the garden which catches both bits of sun which is by the house so will get extra warmth in the winter 

when we start the build we'll get some pictures up :thumbup:


----------



## DUSTY (Oct 14, 2008)

I know them as ROSA bourkes.

I've had them for over 15 years and they're not at all noisy.....they 'twitter' as they fly about at dusk but I only really hear them if i'm by the flight, cockatiels are much noisier.

I'm moving house soon and plan to have a flight and shed just for my 4 Rosa bourkes plus the bengalese so I can appreciate them more.


----------



## DUSTY (Oct 14, 2008)

Can recommend Kakariki for a mixed aviary too..........although they can be a little noisy at times it's not all the time.

They love hanging upside down on the roof wire so some protection from birds of prey is advisable.

Also they are so quick and quiet in flight you ideally need a safety porch and no hidey holes in your shed as they'll find the smallest hole to get into!!!

Yes I speak from experience


----------



## danesmith1984 (Feb 11, 2009)

Bourke parakeet are nice a quiet and come is some nice colours. or there is lovebirds which can be disructive if not entertained and there is Kakariki's these come is some good colour variations. Also with all of these you can keep some finches zebras bengalese these will add something diff to the averiy and have a nice tweet (mine sound like roadrunner) beep beep beep:thumbup:


----------



## loadsofpets72 (Apr 8, 2010)

Good birds that mix are Zebra finches, Diamond doves and ringneck doves.
These are a few of my favs. They are all very easy to keep.


----------



## clarkey (Apr 3, 2010)

hi there i am also new to bird aviarys and i have one myself i have two male and one female cockatiel, a breeding pair of bourks, two male budgies and a breedng pair of quails previeing that they are all friendly to one another they will be great together. 

by the way the quietest bird i think are bourks they haven't made as near as much noise as my other birds but after a while you will learn to block out the noise and enjoy them. 
also make sure when your aviary is up you have a pourch in the aviary so if your birds get out they wont get out into the wild and loos them they will be in the pourch because i didnt have one and i losted one of my birds.

thanks clarkey


----------

